# polk audio db651 into pc or home audio speakers?



## s14akouki (Aug 26, 2010)

hi guys

i have some car audio speakers polk audio db651 in particular that i would like to make into some home audio speakers. 

1. Is that possible?
2. how do I do that?

I would preferably like to hook up these speakers to my logitech thx 2.1 computers speakers, since that setup has an amp already. 

but, i'm not sure how to do that if that were possible. I'm ok with it not being off the roof loud, since I don't listen to music really loud, I just like it with a lot of sound quality. 

figured anything would be better then the stock logitech speakers I got now anyhow.
Amazon.com: Logitech Z-2300 THX-Certified 2.1 Speaker System with Subwoofer: Electronics


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

so basically you have a 2.1 and want to wire the polks in place of the main two channels on the setup? first take a multi meter and find out what the ohmage of the sattelites are compared to the polks. if they are within 2 ohms of each other id say try it. the polks arent the most efficient speakers compared to the originals. they might not even get as loud as the originals before they distort. you can always go back...


----------



## s14akouki (Aug 26, 2010)

ohh, i have a multi meter, but a stupid q since i am not a wizard at using the ohm meter for much. 

How would i measure the ohms? i know... noob and dumb q's 

as in where would i put the positive and negative leads on the wire, and which setting should i leave the digital multimeter at?

here is a pic of the multimeter i have, thanks for the help sorry for the noob q's


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

ahh the old harbor freight or northern tool multi. lol
set the dial to 200 ohms which is one click from where it is.
touch the positivelead on the multi to positive on the speaker and the same for negative.
the polk will probably be like 3.6 ohms on that. compare that with the ohms of the original speakers. if they are close, give it a shot.


----------

